# New mattress



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I am in the market for a new Matteress, of course the guy at the store tells me that the memory foam is the way to go. I read on the internet that they are hot. I we currently have a conventional mattress. I would like to hear your opinions..


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Kingsdown-Best mattress I've ever slept on-Made in USA-I believe I saw where Dillard's has them-Not inexpensive but worth every penny-The memory foam mattresses are hot-I have had Temperpedic & would never waste my money again.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I had a kingsdown mattress before switching to Tempur-Pedic. I'd never go back to a coil mattress. 

We now have 2 Tempur-Pedic mattresses and I wouldn't recommend anything else. 

If you are worried about the mattress sleeping hot then consider the Breeze line of Tempur-Pedic.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

*Yes*



Last Drift said:


> I am in the market for a new Matteress, of course the guy at the store tells me that the memory foam is the way to go. I read on the internet that they are hot. I we currently have a conventional mattress. I would like to hear your opinions..


 They sleep hot which is only good if you are Eskimo sleeping within the artic circle or thereabouts.

The other suggestions above are supportable and thus I concur with their posts.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

We have a Temperpedic, and hate it!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

If you don't like insulating heat then pass on any pillowtop mattress.
Wife and I bought a new mattress (not a pillowtop) 3 yrs ago and hate it. Paid $3500. I've had dreams of doing what that old lady did in that tire commercial and tossing that mattress thru their window.
Next one is going to be researching what the hotels use. I haven't had a bad night's sleep on one of theirs yet.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I am also needing a new mattress and am watching this thread. Most everyone I have talked to regarding the tempur-pedic say the same....too HOT!
That would be fine in the winter but....this is Houston.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Two reasons why people sleep hotter on a foam mattress, one when you get better deeper sleep (which is proven that most people do get better sleep on a foam mattress) your body is actually a hair warmer because your blood flow is increased, two when you get better sleep you don't move near as much (sometimes 60 to 80% less than normal) therefore the air underneath your covers doesn't move near as much so essentially you get "stuffy". Everyone thinks they're hot because they just jump right in it and don't change anything else. When you completely change your sleep environment you have to make adjustments just like anything else. Sure I slept hot on my Tempur-pedic too when I first got it but as soon as I made some adjustments (less covers and one level higher on the ceiling fan). I wouldn't trade it for the world. I hate sleeping anywhere else. You also just have to get used to them. If you're interested just buy it from mattress firm they give you 100 days to try it and if you return it all it cost you is a delivery fee.


-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Aireloom


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

capt. david said:


> Aireloom


Airelooms are freaking awesome.

-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Kingstown for us. Lifetime warranty. If my hog molly body cause it to sag ever, they replace for free.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

drathe3112 said:


> Kingstown for us. Lifetime warranty. If my hog molly body cause it to sag ever, they replace for free.


You shouldn't talk about your wife like that...Jus Sayin


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

*mattress*

i buy mine at sams for around 800. replace every couple of years. is there any reason u want to spend an arm and a leg for a specialty mattress. Its not the mattress that lets me sleep like a baby.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

TheSamarai said:


> Its not the mattress that lets me sleep like a baby.


Narcotics? :spineyes:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You shouldn't talk about your wife like that...Jus Sayin


That's what I was thinkin...he'll end up in the "doghouse" as I hear some poor fools put up with!:rotfl:


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

angelsm


mstrelectricman said:


> That's what I was thinkin...he'll end up in the "doghouse" as I hear some poor fools put up with!:rotfl:


I installed ac in the dog house as I'm there so often. It's all good.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Watching this thread too.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

We bought a 10" foam mattress over the internet and have been happy with it for the last 2 years. It cost around 400 dollars shipped to the house. It came in a box all vacuum packed up in about a 2x2x3 foot cube. 

I can't say it is any hotter than any other mattress we've owned? But my wife is in those years where the house can't be cold enough, so I'm freezing all the time anyway.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

drathe3112 said:


> angelsm
> 
> I installed ac in the dog house as I'm there so often. It's all good.


Humor! See guys, some just "git it". Some don't.:tongue:


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I recently bought a Sealy Posturepedic Diamond Bar mattress and I've been very happy with it. I sleep very hot and this is no worse than my other mattress with foam topper. If you're concerned about being hot, get a foam mattress with as much gel memory foam as you can afford. The Posturepedic series of mattresses are what I call hybrids. They are a combination of memory foam and coil springs. This makes them significantly cheaper than full memory foam ones. I'd go to Mattress Firm and just start shopping. It looks like they have a lot on sale right now.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Memory foam take the motion out of the ocean, so unless your running a nice offshore rig you might find a few charters might start looking for your business


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Our couch is the best. Just turn on the TV and I never finish a program. The couch is over 30 years old and is just some foam cushion over springs. I did my a foam topper from Sam's for our King size bed and once I lost some weight all is good.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

bought a fancy pillow top at mattress firm, we said no way to memory foam because my wife is a polar bear, it's 66 when we go to bed and she sleeps with one thin cotton sheet, so any hot foam would turn her into the Kracken. the matress was ****, lumpy, caved in, horrible, we sent it back under warranty and got our money back.

my wife said hey lets try Denver Mattress, i bought my old college mattress from there and it's still in great shape. we went in, bought their house brand mattress, it is amazing, so comfortable, and has held up great. i'll buy all my mattresses from Denver Mattress even though i was concerned that it was part of that cheap furniture row place.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

brother picked up a memory foam, said they have a new cool touch one and he gives it a 10


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You shouldn't talk about your wife like that...Jus Sayin


Yea I hope his wife isn't named Molly.

Hahahahah

Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Go to Texas Mattress Makers on Navigation, they will build a mattress for your sleeping style, there is a lot of difference in what goes in a mattress. They build them right there with all USA products. rs


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Just bought a new Tempurpedic a couple of weeks ago. The 2014 model has a gel blended and air vents to prevent getting hot. I sleep like a furnace and have not had a problem yet. Very comfortable and I'm sleeping much better. A little different to get used to - since it conforms to your body when you get up it's kinda like crawling out of a hole. Not a problem, just something different to get used to. We bought it at the Mattress Firm outlet store almost next door to Gallery and got a super deal. Guy named Jason took care of us and did a great job - explained everything with no pressure.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Bought king tempurpedic cloud 2 years ago. Definitely sleeps hot but I've pretty much adjusted. Funny no one has recommended sleep number yet.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

My BIL and SIL recently traded their old tempurpedic for one with a pillow top on it. They said it fixes the hot problem. 

We have a Sterns and Foster that is awesome. Not cheap, but worth every penny if you value your sleep.

BTW, I slept on a sleep number a while back. one of the worst beds I've ever slept on. I couldn't get comfortable no matter the setting.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wife and I love our sleep number.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Go with an individual pocketed coil mattress or a gel infused foam. There are many different brands to choose from in each of those 2. Wanna go cheap price wise go with a Simmons BeautySleep. A good gel mem foam should start off around 1k.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Jeff SATX said:


> bought a fancy pillow top at mattress firm, we said no way to memory foam because my wife is a polar bear, it's 66 when we go to bed and she sleeps with one thin cotton sheet, so any hot foam would turn her into the Kracken. the matress was ****, lumpy, caved in, horrible, we sent it back under warranty and got our money back.
> 
> my wife said hey lets try Denver Mattress, i bought my old college mattress from there and it's still in great shape. we went in, bought their house brand mattress, it is amazing, so comfortable, and has held up great. i'll buy all my mattresses from Denver Mattress even though i was concerned that it was part of that cheap furniture row place.


Thanks for your input! We went to Denver a few weeks ago over on the west side of town and we both really liked their house brand. I think we are going back Saturday morning to the one on 35 to purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Memory Foam. All the new ones have a layer of cooling gel on top. We did not get the $$$$-Pedic because they have priced themselves out of the market. We got our memory foam adjustable bed from Mattress Firm and it is awesome. It is like shopping for a used car though, gotta haggle over the price.


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

They have 100% memory foam matresses on amazon for under $300. I got a King shipped for like $250 and it was been awesome. Don't get ripped off. I don't see the point of spending so much


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Tempurpedix Cloud Luxe, best bed I've ever slept in. Price tag is steep, but sleeping through the night is priceless.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Tempur foam just last longer... Their warranty percentage to sold matts is less than other major brands. And one really nice thing is they actually honor theirs. IDE say about 95% of their warranty claims get resolved with a very happy customer in the end. Amazing how few problems I saw with them compared to every other brand when I was in The business. And it's the only brand Matt people would have owned for 10+ years and still loved them. 

The real truth is though everyone's different. That's why I say buy whatever from mattress firm cause they have the best warranty. 


-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Purchased a Stearns & Foster a couple of months ago and we love it.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

fin&feather said:


> Memory foam take the motion out of the ocean, so unless your running a nice offshore rig you might find a few charters might start looking for your business


Thats the clean truff!

lol

He is correct. No motion in that ocean. And Hot!

Bought a Stern's and love it.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Hottie wife on memory foam + pre/post menopausal hot flashes = might as well sleep on the couch.


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Temperpedic Cloud Supreme, about 4 1/2 years old ---every night or morning I crawl into it I just moan and sigh about how darn comfy it is, best mattress I have ever had


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Yak a Tak said:


> Tempurpedix Cloud Luxe, best bed I've ever slept in. Price tag is steep, but sleeping through the night is priceless.


My wife bought us one of these also. It is comfy but the price is more than I would have spent. It is very cool actually it sleeps cooler than any coil mattress I have owned. It is also adjustable which feels great on my legs while watching TV. Even though I complain about the price it was worth it.


----------

